# Stoeger uplander



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Has anyone shot the stoeger uplander? What was your opinion of it?

Thanks, Tiger


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

I have shot the 28'' barrel and the recoil is bad...The finish on the barrel & receiver seem to be the kind who rust instantly...I wouldnt buy one for hunting waterfowl...I hate all guns made by stoeger except for their semi auto

:wink:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

what is their semi-auto like? Looks good and feels good, but haven't shot one yet.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

i bought a stoger 2000auto camo finish. you have to shoot 2-3 boxes big brass through them before you can shoot the regular loads. it will ding the primer and not fire if you don't.

does seem to have a lot of recoil with the three inch stuff. all in all seems to be a good gun. patterns well. it's made by beneli. i killed a limit of doves with it this a.m. can't beat the price.

pointer


----------



## benelli (Jan 23, 2005)

pointer99 said:


> i bought a stoger 2000auto camo finish. you have to shoot 2-3 boxes big brass through them before you can shoot the regular loads. it will ding the primer and not fire if you don't.
> 
> does seem to have a lot of recoil with the three inch stuff. all in all seems to be a good gun. patterns well. it's made by beneli. i killed a limit of doves with it this a.m. can't beat the price.
> 
> pointer


Do you think shooting the 2-3 boxes of big brass was a breakin in order for it to start functioning properly or what, I dont understand. I am considering purchasing one. You said it dinged the primer but would not fire, was it a lack of lubrication?


----------

